# Lost Remix 47 Fort Collins



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

What route were you driving? Any idea where it might have fallen out to help the search?


----------



## Rando (Mar 24, 2004)

I was driving from the Pulse up sheilds toward Elizabeth then down city park towards Crestmore


----------



## Rando (Mar 24, 2004)

or I might have left it at the pool but I don't think so.


----------



## Rando (Mar 24, 2004)

nope not at the pool


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

do you have any of that stuff left? does it go by the gram or the pint?


----------



## bldrmorgan (Apr 23, 2007)

haha, ouch.


----------



## Rando (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey thanks, I really appreciate that. My six year old kid is really gonna find a lot of humor in that!


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

lol, I was just kidding, I do hope you find it, and moreover some d-bag didn't steal it.

I hope your name was in it!


----------



## Rando (Mar 24, 2004)

It had the previous owners info in it but the number is disconnected. We only had it for about a month.


----------



## Rando (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah, it has been recovered happy six year old. And a six pack to the fine gentleman who recovered it.


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

I suspect you have already put your name and phone number in it...


----------

